# Got some questions, I'm new



## SIMN (May 27, 2018)

Hello everyone

I just started to paint, I'm completely new in this. Im sorry for my english, its not my language but i try my best!

Started with some basic acrylic but didn't that it was hard to get mass/structure, it was just flat if you know what i mean. So i started with oil, and its just what i like. But with acrylic it dried so quickly, I paint a lot of geometrical figures and i like to paint one area at a time then let it dry and then paint close to the area without letting the paint mix if you understand what. But oil painting dry so slow?? Is this something all artist do, paint some area then let it dry (1-2 weeks?) and paint again?

Sorry for my dumb question 


Thanks,


----------



## alvinmark (May 18, 2018)

Hi SIMN, 

If we paint on a large canvas with several layers, we usually focus on one or a cluster of things for that day. Because the painting is so huge, it takes a few days to complete the 1st pass. And that would give the painting time to dry before returning back to the second pass.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

You can use a structure medium for acrylic (https://www.art-is-fun.com/acrylic-mediums/), which makes the paint viscous. Anyway, Winsor & Newton's new acrylic formula is more viscous, and has no colour shift from wet to dry: http://www.winsornewton.com/row/shop/acrylic-colour/professional-acrylic.

You can also create structure before painting, by using acrylic gesso (http://www.winsornewton.com/row/sho...o-primer-33-81-us-fl-oz-1000ml-bucket-3054948).

If you want the oil paint to dry faster, do not use linseed oil. Mix the paint with some alkyd medium, such as Liquin (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquin) and always use alkyd white (http://www.winsornewton.com/na/shop/oil-colour/griffin-fast-drying-oil-colour?colourid=094376916881). Do not paint directly out of the tube. Mixing with medium makes the colour more beautiful and the paint layer stronger.


----------



## sangree (Nov 29, 2017)

What I have noticed is that when some artist paint up to or around a subject, they invariably leave a small space between the two areas. If the ground is white, one will see a very distracting streak of white. When I paint, I will start with a background and paint over it or; painting wet in wet, (oils), paint into the lower layers. I also, have painted onto a dry painting. Sometimes it is helpful to give the dry painting a very light coat of solvent. It helps the new paint to go on easier. But of course, it all depends on the effect your after. Hope this helps. Jules


----------



## artifieds (Jun 8, 2018)

http://www.artifieds.com


----------

